# Bełkot



## gamboler

Another word that I can't find.

Panowie, waszym zadaniem by³o przedstawiæ prost¹ improwizacjê, a nie ten porypany, melodramatyczny be³kot.

My try:

Gentlemen, the aim of the essay was working with improvisation, and not sore you neck with melodramatic [be³kot].


----------



## Thomas1

Bełkot (coloquial) = gobbledygook (ing), guirigay/jerigonza/galimatías (esp).
"Porypany" quiere decir "tonto/stupid", "sin sentido/meaningless", pero es una palabra bastante coloquial.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> Bełkot (coloquial) = gobbledygook (ing), guirigay/jerigonza/galimatías (esp).
> "Porypany" quiere decir "tonto/stupid", "sin sentido/meaningless", pero es una palabra bastante coloquial.


Porypany is a softer version of "pojebany" (fucked up).


----------



## Thomas1

I'd add that the word "porypany" isn't is vulgar in Polish (which the suggested synonym is).


----------



## musialmi

For me it's vulgar and I'd get offended if somebody called me so. Although on TV they wouldn't censor it.
Here you have more translations of bełkot: http://en.bab.la/dictionary/polish-english/bełkot . In general, bełkot is an incomprehensible "speech".


----------



## MateuszMoś

I think that you can easily use "gibberish" for "bełkot". As far as "porypany" is concerned, I get the impression that this word can refer to a myriad of circumstances.

I often hear "porypany" as too difficult, unintelligible or intricate. On the other hand, one can interpret it as an offensive adjective denoting somebody who is mentally-challenged or quick-tempered.
Moreover, "porypany" sometimes denotes something which is "crazy" in a positive/adorable way - This drummer is crazy - porypany - can suggest that the drummer is "porypany" in such a way that his skills exceed the others'.


----------



## a_menudo

I'd opt for 'gibberish' too.


----------



## Thomas1

Agreed.

***
As far as "porypany" is concerned, it's a word I'd classify as "pospolity" or "potoczny" in Polish, but "wulgarny" seems a bit too much to me.


----------



## jasio

Thomas1 said:


> As far as "porypany" is concerned, it's a word I'd classify as "pospolity" or "potoczny" in Polish, but "wulgarny" seems a bit too much to me.


Especially that it's commonly considered an acceptable replacement for at least two really vulgar words.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> ***
> As far as "porypany" is concerned, it's a word I'd classify as "pospolity" or "potoczny" in Polish, but "wulgarny" seems a bit too much to me.


I can agree that "porypany" is not an obscene word, and I wrote that the word is a softer version (euphemism) of "pojebany" (which is obscene). Another example of a euphemism is "kurde" which is a euphemism for "kurwa".

"Spieprzaj dziadu" is a vulgar version of the obscene "spierdalaj skurwysynu"

For me, however, "porypany" IS vulgar, and I wouldn't use it in public at all, and not in private conversation if I didn't want to be crass/rude.
This is, however, a question of generation. Nowadays "kurwa" is used almost everywhere and by anybody, so the tastes change.


----------

